# Accueillir un seul enfant : votre avis



## Nanou91 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
A partir de novembre il me restera 2 contrats (j'en ai actuellement 4, 2 se finissent fin août et sont remplacés par 2 contrats de dépannage septembre/octobre et donc se finissent en novembre).
Ces 2 contrats qui vont me rester se termineront fin Août 2023. Ensuite c'est décidé, je ne reprends plus personne (le courrier de la PMI de ce matin accompagnant le nouvel agrément a été la goutte d'eau).
Après septembre 2023, je me consacrerai pour commencer au péri de mon petit-fils
Toutefois, ses parents parlent d'en avoir un 2°. Sans avoir pour le moment de date précise. Le jour où ce 2° arrive, je suis sur le principe OK pour m'en occuper aussi (tout en continuant le péri de son frère).
Ma seule inquiétude c'est qu'il serait tout seul. Sans petits copains/copines, juste avec Mamie. Ce qui n'est pas forcément le top pour s'adapter à la vie en collectivité.
Vous est-il arrivé de n'accueillir qu'un seul enfant (et de n'avoir que lui chez vous, même pas vos propres enfants) ?
Comment gériez vous le fait qu'il n'ait pas de copains dans la journée. L'entrée à l'école a-t-elle été plus compliquée ?
Merci par avance pour vos retours d'expérience.


----------



## violetta (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour nanou,
Pendant le premier confinement, je me suis retrouvée avec une petite de 2 ans, adorable, qui adorait faire des activités et qui adorait aussi jouer toute seule à se raconter des histoires.
Nous sortions en plus pas beaucoup vu le contexte.
Et franchement, je me suis ennuyée durant ces quelques mois.
J'ai besoin de voir les enfants échanger entre eux, les observer me passionne, non vraiment j'aime bien accueillir au moins 2 enfants.
Pour moi, le top, c'est 2 grands et un petit (c'est ce que j'ai en ce moment et c'est génial).
Pour la rentrée, pour la petite, ce fut un peu compliqué, elle était impressionnée par le monde, les bruits, les cris, les bousculades.
Après, avec un enfant, je trouve que c'est bien de fréquenter le RPE (chez nous, le relais est génial) régulièrement, mais en cette période de covid, c'était fermé, alors compliqué pour la socialisation.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
sur presque 3 ans que je garde une petite fille elle a été presque tout le temps seule ( pas de contrat en vue ) 
quelques mois avec des tout petits seulement 
depuis octobre elle est avec ma petite fille 3 jours par semaine 
c’est vrai que certains jours c’était tres long 
surtout l’hiver 
en été c’est plus facile, on est  dehors toute la matinée avec une collègue qui a des petites pour jouer 

les mois covid ont été difficiles avec la fermeture de toutes les structures 

les parents sont compréhensifs ils n’ont jamais rien dit ….lol….


----------



## violetta (26 Juillet 2022)

Ou alors prévoir des journées ou 1/2 journée  en crèche / halte garderie, une crèche people&baby par exemple lol


----------



## violetta (26 Juillet 2022)

Bon, ma vanne n'est  pas drôle,  j'avoue.


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Juillet 2022)

@violetta 
Nous avons une crèche (Pôle Multi Accueil) qui va ouvrir en novembre (pour ça que je dépanne 2 familles en septembre/octobre).
J'ai abordé avec mon fils l'idée qu'ils inscrivent le 2° à la crèche pour 2 ou 3 matinées par semaine. Le reste du temps chez moi (gratuit)
Et en parallèle, que j'aille au RPE où je ne mets jamais les pieds.
Car il faut être réaliste, une autre nounou que moi, avec leurs planning de travail : 8h/18h, 5 jours par semaine, 45 semaines par an, s'ils faut qu'ils sortent 800 ou 900 euros de salaire par mois, même avec les 302 euros de CMG ça va être compliqué. ils n'ont pas des gros salaires, ont le crédit de la maison, des voitures. .  Donc 2 ou 3 ou 4 matinées en crèche ça devrait être abordable et ensuite chez moi ça serait gratuit.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Juillet 2022)

Nanou j'ai eu des enfants en accueil seuls car pas trouvé de nouveaux contrats à un certain moment qui me convenaient (horaires etc...) et bien ces enfants-là ont toujours été bien équilibrés et aussi débrouillards que les autres que j'ai pu avoir avec d'autres !!! donc cela ne me tracasse aucunement ... et puis même si on a pas le droit j'allais de temps en temps chez ma collègue binôme ainsi il l'a connaissait et elle avait des petits donc il pouvait jouer avec eux (je n'allais plus au RAM!)! il avait des cousins cousines et des parents qui sortaient donc il a bien poussé ... çà ne dépend pas que de nous sa vie à côté est aussi importante ... une anecdote un matin je me rends à la SDF de mon village avec ce petit il y avait un car qui s'arrête dans les communes avec des jouets et s'installe pour la matinée ... et bien il y avait une ass mat aussi avec 2 petits habitués à sortir et bien ils n'ont pas joué du tout ils semblait perdus et plutôt "nunuches" et nous on a joué avec tout et on a bien rigolé comme quoi !


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Coucou Nanou mon dernier accueilli a été seul chez nounou de septembre dernier a mi juillet.
Je suis tentée de dire que ça dépend de l'enfant mais là ça a été pour nous deux une relation privilégiée. Je ne peux pas encore savoir pour la rentrée des classes. Mais son attitude en groupe est tout a fait sociable ,il apprécie les autres adultes comme les enfants. A 3 ans il peut faire une conversation et connait déjà plein de choses. 
Pour compenser l'absence de copains nous allions au RPE ,a une association pour jouer ,a la bibliothèque . Et aussi à la forêt et au parc avec d'autres nounous et du coup d'autres copains. Seul bémol quand choubidou s'est mis au foot c'est avec nounou qu'il voulait jouer pas avec les copains présents.
Pour être sociable un petit a besoin de confiance en soi et je peux te garantir qu'avoir toute l'attention d'un adulte bienveillant ça aide à être fort dans un groupe. C'est une erreur de croire que les enfants qui sont à la crèche en groupe sont mieux préparés que les autres pour la rentrée.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Bon alors moi rien à voir
Mais sur les 4 loulous j'en ai plus qu'une
1 le contrat est fini et les 2 autres sont déjà partis en vacances

Et bien je me fais chier y'a pas d'autres mots
La petite à 17 mois et elle s'amuse seule
Les activités elle n'aime pas

Les journées sont longues
Elle dort 1h30 voir 2 heures le matin 

Et 3 heures l'après midi 
Je l'ai de 8h00 à 18h00


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Par contre du côté de la maman ça peut gêner que la nounou ne s'occupe que de son enfant.ca peut faire un peu de jalousie?! Ce n'a pas été le cas pour mon choubidou


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Assmatzam confirme ce que je dis ça dépend de l'enfant. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des longueurs dans certaines journées avec un seul enfant que l'on a pas avec un groupe .(l'énergie et la dynamique groupe disparaît.)


----------



## violetta (26 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est vrai Angèle mais concernant mon experience avec 1 enfant, c'est moi qui me suis le plus ennuyée je crois, mais nous étions confinés aussi, je pense que si c'était tombé a une autre période,  je l'aurais vécu différemment....mais bon quand même,  moi je m'ennuie avec un enfant.


----------



## liline17 (26 Juillet 2022)

c'est clair que je m'ennuie aussi quand il n'y a qu'un enfant, je préfère aucun enfant, pour vaquer à mes occupations


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Juillet 2022)

@liline17
Alors comme il se trouve que ce seul que j'aurais ce serait mon 2° petit-enfant et uniquement lui, je peux te dire que rien ne m'empêcherait de vaquer à mes occupations. Si j'ai des courses à faire, un RDV à la banque ou passer le Ct d'une voiture, mon fils et ma belle fille me l'autorisent déjà sans problème pour celui que j'ai en ce moment quand il est tout seul. et les jours où il est tout seul ils m'amènent même leur chien.
On a fait un contrat quasi moitié prix de ce qu'un même contrat lambda me rapporterait.  Et en contrepartie, sur le contrat il est précisé que le contrat ne court que quand j'ai d'autres accueillis.
Quand je n'ai que lui on est hors contrat.


----------



## liline17 (27 Juillet 2022)

dans ce cas, il se trouvera un peu dans la même situation qu'un enfant qui est élevé par sa maman, sauf qu'il verra un peu plus de monde, pour le socialiser, il reste les aires de jeux, ou les matinées d'éveil, je pense que c'est suffisant pour le préparer.
Le plus souvent, c'est le caractère des enfants qui leur permet le mieux d'accepter l'école ou pas.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Par contre la partie faire ses courses, aller à la banque et autres avec autorisation des parents : cette autorisation n'a aucune valeur. 
Une collègue avait l'autorisation écrite de ses PE dans ses contrats pour des courses alimentaires : elle s'est fait épingler à la sortie d'un commerce avec toute sa petite troupe.
 Malgré ses autorisations écrites elle a écopé d'une suspension d'agréments. Et de PE stressés car sans solution d'accueil. 
De plus,  et c'est sans doute le plus grave, si accident, l'assurance professionnelle n'indemnisera pas. Famille ou pas, il faut rester dans un cadre professionnel c'est là toute la difficulté dans ce cas de figure.


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

@Catie6432
C'est une situation qu'on peut régler.
Il suffira que je fasse avec mon fils un contrat de par exemple 3 j par semaine (L/Me/V), pour qu'il y ait fiche de paie, qu'il ait le CMG qu'il me reverse et un crédit d'impôt. Et les Mardis et Jeudis c'est hors contrat, et là je fais ce que je veux.
Car de toute façon, déjà avec le contrat actuel de 5j/semaine, on a fait un bulletin de salaire de 458 euros bruts pour que le net soit de 358, qu'une fois déduits les 15% à charge des PE, il reste juste un peu plus de 302 euros pour qu'il ait le CMG au max.
Si pour le prochain bébé on fait un contrat de 3j par semaine, le brut restera à 458. Financièrement ça ne me changera rien. On mettra juste 3j au contrat au lieu de 5


----------



## LadyA. (27 Juillet 2022)

J'ai eu régulièrement un seul petit, parfois par choix,  aucun souci pour la suite.
La vie en collectivité viendra bien assez vite, je suis toujours sidérée de vouloir, dès la naissance, les habituer à la vie en groupe.
Croyez vous que les enfants qui restent avec leur maman au foyer soit moins adapté que les autres ? Je ne pense pas, tout vient de la confiance en eux que le pe aura réussi, ou pas, à lui inculquer.
C'est au contraire une chance de profiter de 3 ans de paix avant de se fondre ds ce monde de dingues...


----------



## anais321 (27 Juillet 2022)

C'est vrai que un seul enfant, les journées sont très longues, c'est ce que j'ai actuellement le prochain bébé arrive début novembre et bien j'ai hâte... On est pas habitué à ce rythme , après les activités manuelles et autres... c'est long pour nous, car l'enfant lui ,est content il nous a pour lui tout seul, pas à partager..


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Ca m'est déjà arrivé durant quelque temps, je privilegiais alors les activités du RPE et autres.
J'obtenais d'autant plus facilement une place que je n'avais qu'un seul enft: un désistement de dernière minute d'une collègue et zou.

Sinon, c'est sur qu'au delà de 18 mois - 2 ans c'est un peu dommage d'être tout seul avec un adulte.


----------



## Nounou22 (3 Août 2022)

Les lieux comme la ludothèque pourront l'aider à se confronter à d'autres enfants/ adultes qu'il ne connait pas ....on y va souvent avec mes petits accueillis, ils adorent....ils y découvrent d'autres enfants que le groupe qu'ils connaissent chez nous et ça leur permet de découvrir aussi de nouveau jouets qu'on a pas à la maison....


----------

